# New Q7 Body Kit by Caractere



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This might just be the best looking body kit yet for the Q7. The look, very RS 4 inspired, isn't far off from factory and easy on the eyes.
More photos here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...ctere#


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: New Q7 Body Kit by Caractere ([email protected])*

WOW







thats beautiful....I heart the Q7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't like the rims... but the rest of the body kit looks alright.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: New Q7 Body Kit by Caractere ([email protected])*









I think this kit is the **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: New Q7 Body Kit by Caractere ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
This might just be the best looking body kit yet for the Q7. The look, very RS 4 inspired, isn't far off from factory and easy on the eyes.
More photos here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...ctere#

Very nice indeed. I would love to see a TRUE Photograph of this kit.








Flows well with the Q7 lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: New Q7 Body Kit by Caractere (Shotta)*

Looks like an exaggerated S-Line, therefore I likey


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: New Q7 Body Kit by Caractere (iwantanaudi)*

how much is that kit going to cost? im scared to ask


----------

